# Rossini overtures



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I couldn't find anything in the archives on this topic, and I've not seen any threads that I can recall...

Rossini overtures are great concert favorites, and appear frequently on orchestra programs...the lively, sparkly energetic overtures are most charming, and contain many great, familiar tunes and passages....

_Barber of Seville_ is probably the most popular, most often played, but _William Tell, La Gazza Ladra, Semiramide, Silken Ladder_ and Cinderella are also very popular...
My first exposure to these works came in high school - in orchestra, or in band transcriptions....they are a staple in the musical diet of any orchestra musician.

My first recording was the Toscanini/NBC version - which I still love - Toscanini certainly gets the sparkly effervescence of these works, quick tempi, and razor-sharp precision....one of my teachers - Wm Polisi, original Bassoon I of NBCSO - told how nerve-wracking it could be when Toscanini set off at a ripping fast tempo <<of course, we were on it, we played it...>>

Szell/Cleveland also released a disc of Rossini overtures - of course well-played, with fine solo work, but to me a little stiff, "buttoned down" - which for Rossini, seems a bit too straight.
I've not heard Muti in this music, but I'd like to - he recorded a disc with Philharmonia Orch, which sounds very interesting. they did a fine Verdi disc...

My long time favorite is Reiner/Chicago whose wonderful disc has been a mainstay in the discography for many decades....
Here we have great energy, vitality, panache - with often speedy tempi and great precision...the solo work throughout is stellar - wonderful woodwind work which is such a feature of Rossini's music....Reiner, for all he was a dictator-conductor, did allow his principals plenty of expressive license in their solos...
The brass must be mentioned as well - the famous trumpet call [Herseth, Nashan] in _Wm Tell_ is delivered with a crackling, crisp power....the trombone playing is esp noteworthy - the "tempest" music in _Wm Tell_ is is pounded out with stunning clarity - the circus-march roulades and scales delivered with great power and accuracy....same with _La Gazza Ladra._..special citation for trombone I [R. Lambert] in _Barber of Seville_ - Reiner uses the revised version [I think there were several revisions] - which features some stratospheric technical work at blistering speed, performed with total accuracy and bravura...
The most recent release of this great disc [RCA Living Stereo] also includes Mozart, Overture to Don Giovanni from 3/59


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

I _love_ the Rossini overtures and operas.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Some of the best overtures I've heard:

Barber of Seville: Christian Benda, Prague Sinfonia Orchestra
Il viaggio a Reims: Chailly, National Philharmonic Orchestra
L'italiana in Algeri: Marriner, ASMF


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

poconoron said:


> I _love_ the Rossini overtures and operas.


There's a great Rossini Opera Overture compilation by the Chicago Symphony conducted by Fritz Reiner that is really, really fine!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

hpowders said:


> There's a great Rossini Opera Overture compilation by the Chicago Symphony conducted by Fritz Reiner that is really, really fine!


Yes, I higjlighted that disc in OP...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Muti did a great job on EMI also, not sure if it's been re-released yet.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I greatly enjoy both the Reiner/CSO and the Fricsay/Berlin Radio Orchestra Rosinni overture recordings.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a few highlights collections and the Marriner ASMF 3 disc set (which I like a lot). The best I've heard of the newer recordings is the Benda / Prague Sinfonia 4 disc set on Naxos. Lovely performances and excellent sound.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Muti did a great job on EMI also, not sure if it's been re-released yet.


I'd like to hear that one....it may be available.....


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I have always enjoyed my disc of Giulini conducting the Philharmonia.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm going to have to dig out my Rossini overtures. I have Marriner's recording, and it's in a corner covered with dust. 

Someone said an overture is in sonata form but without the development. Is that true in Rossini's case?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

For Rossini - tempo is really rather critical for convincing performance....
the music generally needs plenty of pep, zip, but it shouldn't be rushed or too hard pressed....of course, slow, heavy Rossini is deadly [come on guys it ain't Bruckner!!]..there is a fine line between a peppy tempo, yet one the still lets the music breathe....

I can illustrate best by citing Rossini's 4tets for Woodwinds [fl,cl,hn, bn] which,IIRC, are taken from the string sonatas[??] - or maybe it's the other way around....in any case these are great fun, and of course, contain many flashy technical displays for each instrument....I have the Naxos CD of the Michael Thompson 4tet, an English group led by hornist Thompson....this group plays well overall, they are fine musicians, but some of the tempi are simply too fast, too rushed. at times the musicians are just scrambling to get the notes in on time, which is impressive in itself, but there is no phrasing, shaping or nuance in the playing - it is simply a technical scramble to pack all the notes in before the next downbeat.

I have an old LP [never made it to CD] of the NY WW 5tet Members performing 4 of the 4tets [Baron, Glazer, Barrows, Garfield]. This is awesome!! I think the tempi may be just a click or two slower, but what a difference - the notes go by plenty fast, but they are all well-phrased, shaped into musical statements that are most convincing and delightful to hear...the playing is light and clear, and very agile, and the wonderful lyrical tunes pop right out....it's funny how much difference just a slight tempo variation can make. 
To me, this is what makes Rossini's music so attractive....plenty of zip, flamboyance, but also an "elegance", as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Heck148 said:


> I'd like to hear that one....it may be available.....


Look at this:

http://www.bookbutler.com/music/compare?ean=0724347956522


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I like the National Philharmonic Orchestra performances under Chailly (Decca) on the overtures.


----------

